# Time for a trim? or... is that really a dog?



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

He cracks me up


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww Coach, you look like you just came off a three day bender. hahaha! That tuft of hair looks like it would make an excellent mohawk.

His little mouth is so cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

too cute!!!!!!!! what a great picture!LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How old is he now, Laura?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha No trim, no trim !!! That look is the best. Love you, Coach.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

He is adorable. I vote no to the trim too.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Big time no, I love the scruffy look... He does look like like he, as they say, was rode hard and put up wet though. I'm way to afraid to trim anything, I think his cute white tuft would be gone forever. 

Kathie, he's 4 months.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee is just a tiny bit behind. He will be 16 wks. next Tuesday.

My vote is no haircut, too. Did you see my chapstick hint in another thread? Try that - it really keeps the hair out of the eyes. Reapply as needed! I'm using Nivea Smoother and it's not as waxy as chapstick so doesn't stay as long. I'll pick up some chapstick next time I'm out, though. Just make sure it doesn't have ANY tint!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

He is sooooo cute! I love his hair. Please don't cut it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a darling little guy! He looks like his coat is going to be really nice. It's nice now but will get fluffer and flufer


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I've never had a 'hair vs fur' dog before. It's so soft and fluffy. Can't keep my hands off of him. My DH (who adores him) says Coach gets the best seat in the house, on my lap getting petted....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *l-o-v-e* that look. No haircut for sure. What a great photo!


----------

